# Up to it / up for it.



## fool4jesus

Hola a todos -
Quisiera saber cómo decir "up to it" en español, como en inglés "I'm not up to it," "Are you up to it?," "He just wasn't up to it", etc.

<>< gary


----------



## aurilla

"up to it" significa "tener el ánimo / la disposición (para hacerlo / intentarlo)"

they basically mean the same, only phrased differently.


----------



## Honeypum

fool4jesus said:
			
		

> Hola a todos -
> Quisiera saber cómo decir "up to it" en español, como en inglés "I'm not up to it," "Are you up to it?," "He just wasn't up to it", etc.
> 
> <>< gary




"up to it" = tener ganas de algo

"I'm not up to it" = No tengo ganas (siempre refiriéndote a un tema ya tratado).


----------



## Moritzchen

No sé si es tener ganas. Podés tener ganas pero no la capacidad física como para escalar el Everest. Entonces you are not up to it. Creo que aurilla, con "disposición" le da en el clavo.


----------



## lily8

My try: 

He's not up to that challenge.
(Él no está listo para ese desafío)
(Él no tiene la capacidad para enfrentarse a ese desafío)


----------



## dinis.dinis

I believe when a person says something like:
"Ah, I'm just not up to going to the club tonight."
It could as well be that he/she is physically indisposed as it could be "que no tiene ganas" because he/she is depressed- "down in the dumps" and really doesn't feel like doing much more than staying in and moping/brooding over "spilled milk".
What I am trying to say is that I believe this expression may lend itself to both interpretations.
Yours,


----------



## fool4jesus

Me parace que algo como "No me siente capaz de hacer eso" sería más común. No creo que yo diga "I'm not up to it" por "No tengo ganas.." - en vez de esto estoy pensando que "I'm not up *for* it" sería mejor.

¡Gracias por las pensamientos!


----------



## dinis.dinis

Fui al buscador Google donde ingrese' la frase, "I don't feel up to", (entre comillas) y entre los trozos de textos que aparecieron, encontre' los siguientes:

"I really enjoy cooking and, when I DON'T FEEL UP TO IT, I see nothing wrong with going to pick up some take-out meals..."

Es evidente que esa sen~ora no hubiera perdido su capacidad de cocinar sino que simplemente en ciertos momentos no le diera la santa gana de "batallar" con la preparacion de alimentos frescos en la cocina.

En otro trozo lei':

"There are times when he wants it really bad and I just say no because I 
DON'T FEEL UP TO IT."

Leyendo mas del articulo, se da cuenta que esta Sen~ora ni tiene lastimada los organos genitales ni ha perdido la capacidad de hacer el amor sino que tiene que cuidar a sus hijos todo el dia y hay noches en que no tiene ganas de hacer el sexo porque se encuentra muy tensa y frustrada en sus esfuerzos de educarlos.

Hay centenares de miles de ejemplos semejantes.

El que quiera examinarlos solo tiene que repetir la misma busquda en Google.

Yours,
Dinis


----------



## swyves

Todavía, hay una diferencia.

"I don't feel up for it" = "no tengo ganas de hacerlo"

"I don't feel up to it" = "tengo ganas de hacerlo, pero no puedo", típicamente porque la persona está muy cansado o enfermo

De todas maneras es una decisión, y la persona decide no hacer algo que puede hacer, pero es porque no siente capaz en este momento. Si vuelves a leer tu búsqueda pensando en esta explicación, espero que entiendas mejor cual es la diferencia.


----------



## danielfranco

Y yo entendía que "up to it" era cuando uno podría hacerlo (o si hubiese algún impedimento, se podría remontar), pero simplemente no le da la gana a uno, es decir, no tiene ánimos para hacerlo. Por ejemplo:
"Alright, you miserable dogs, we're going to storm the enemy's fortress, who's with me?"
"Erm... Sarge? I'm not up to it..."


----------



## swyves

Hola Daniel!

el soldado en tu ejemplo está diciendo "me encantaría, pero.... uy.... mmm.... estoy un poquito resfriado ahora, así que no puedo -- pero hágalo, es una muy buena idea."
La frase similar "up for it" sí trata de tener ganas de hacer algo.


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, "güeno", no 'pus sí... Me acabo de acordar de frases que usan "up *for* it"... Por ejemplo:
"Let's go to the beach and ogle at all them bikinis, are you up for it?"
A mad scramble to the beach ensues...

Así sí, ¿verdad?
Bueno bye.


----------



## swyves

Look, I'd love to go and check out the hotties at the beach, but I'm too tired right now....

Here's an explanation I just made up (though it's probably not a new joke): what's the definition of erectile dysfunction? Being up for it but not up to it.


----------



## dinis.dinis

Swyves,
I never denied that both forms exist or that given certain circumstances one might read differences of nuance in the two.
What I am saying is that the distribution of the two within regional speech patterns are such that many Americans, at least here in the West, are more likely to say, "Ah, I don't relly feel up to it" to wriggle out of a potential social commitment than to say, "Ah, I don't really feel up FOR it" which , at least to my native Californian ears sounds slightly non-local.
In any case the evidence on the net is that THAT is precisely what many Americans are posting.
In any case these are complications of English expression. Given the right circumstances our American meaning for, "I don't feel up to it" can and is translated into Spanish by, "No me animo", or "No me da la gana".
At least here in L.A., which is a major North American media center for both languages.
Yours,
Dinis


----------



## danielfranco

swyves said:


> Here's an explanation I just made up (though it's probably not a new joke): what's the definition of erectile dysfunction? Being up for it but not up to it.



Yep, that'll do! You get a standing ovation! 
Just kidding.
Laters.


----------



## dinis.dinis

I know that Daniel Franco's soldier (If he were an American) could have just as well been expressing the fact that he wasn't in the mood for dying that day. Daniel being from Texas has a resident's feel for our semantics and wrote well when he gave, quite naturally, the definition: "no tiene animos de hacerlo". This matches exactly the quotes from Google and is indicative of how we actually use the expression out West. In any case, I have to "hit the sack".

Good Night,
Dinis


----------



## swyves

Dinis;

I'm sorry if I've caused offence. I've lived in California myself (Pasadena), but I can imagine not noticing a subtle shift of meaning go by. Here's all I can say in terms of my reasoning:
I've checked various dictionaries...

Dictionary.com, from the American Heritage Dictionary

up to 

Occupied with, especially devising or scheming: a prowler up to no good.
Able to do or deal with: didn't feel up to a long drive.
Dependent on: The success of this project is up to us.

<LI type=a>To the point of; as far as: I'm up to chapter 15 in my book.
As long as: allowed up to two hours to finish the test.
As many as: seed that yields up to 300 bushels per acre.

up to

As far as or approaching a certain point. For example, The water was nearly up to the windowsill, or They allowed us up to two hours to finish the test, or This seed should yield up to 300 bushels per acre. [c. a.d. 950]
be up to. Be able to do or deal with, as in When I got home, she asked if I was up to a walk on the beach. This usage is often put negatively, that is, not be up to something, as in He's not up to a long drive. [Late 1700s]
Occupied with, engaged in, as in What have you been up to lately? This usage can mean "devising" or "scheming," as in We knew those two were up to something. It also appears in up to no good, meaning "occupied with or devising something harmful," as in I'm sure those kids are up to no good. [First half of 1800s]
Dependent on, as in The success of this project is up to us. [c. 1900] Also see the following idioms beginning with up to.
The Free Dictionary

Adj.1.up to - busy or occupied with; "what have you been up to?"; "up to no good" busy - actively or fully engaged or occupied; "busy with her work"; "a busy man"; "too busy to eat lunch"; "the line is busy"
2.up to - having the requisite qualities for; "equal to the task"; "the work isn't up to the standard I require" adequate to, equal to, capable
adequate - (sometimes followed by `to') meeting the requirements especially of a task; "she had adequate training"; "her training was adequate"; "she was adequate to the job"


And it seems that "being able to" is standard. I would certainly use "up to" to wriggle out of a social engagement; it would be very rude to say that I'm not going to someone's party because I don't want to -- I have to say, in the mildest way, that I'm not feeling equal to the task. I've also tried googling "up to it" and "up for it" and, perhaps most intertestingly both together, and I can't find any examples of the usage you're talking about. I find the latter search particularly telling, as you mention that "up for it" would sound "non-local"; so perhaps we can say that where "up for it" exists, "up to it" has receded from its meaning (or similarly where "up for it" doesn't exist, "up to it" has subsumed its meaning).
As I say, I have no doubt that your usage exists, and that there are plentiful examples to be found online, but in terms of learning purposes I'd stand by my original assertion that we should generally not translate "up to it" as "tener ganas de". From a simply pragmatic perspective surely this is best, as confusion where someone ends up inadvertantly saying "No, I'm not going to your party because I just don't really want to" could end up causing offence.

Which is something I sincerely hope I haven't done by arguing over the meaning of "up to"!


----------



## Kevin R

It´s so very simple!  :

"up to it"    =    having the capability to do something

"up for it"   =    having the enthusiasm to do it.

So although you may be up for it, you may not be up to it.
(exactly as Swyves so aptly said with his perfect example! )


----------



## dinis.dinis

In the American Heritage Dictionary within the entry for "UP" there is a seperate entry for "UP TO". The second definition given for "UP TO" is "PREPARED FOR". As the posts on the internet have shown and Danielfranco has corroborated, the "preparedness" alluded to in that definition can be merely emotional/"animico".
I have also stayed, rather briefly, in Britain and, though I certainly remember a few words and phrases, I hardly feel qualified to interpret every nuance of British speech or even to define every item of the British lexicon.
I would never insist that the Britons adopt my usage and it surprises me that you are so set on trying to "sell" us yours.
You can protest all you want but many Americans will continue to use the expression, UP TO, as defined in the works of their own lexicographers and that is a fact of life.
I am not saying that the semantic fields of "BE UP TO" and "TENER GANAS" are a perfect match. (It is very rare that two words, even cognate words in two different languages match up perfectly in all their usages.)
I am merely saying that there are times that one may substitute one for the other at least in the American and Spanish dialects to which I have been exposed.


----------



## dinis.dinis

I meant to type, "to use", NOT "touse" and "in THE WORKS OF their own lexicographers" which is NOT what I actually typed.
Saludos,
Dinis


----------



## losher

For what it's worth, my vote goes to swyves and KevinR. 

In my lexicon (an American/British hybrid) "up to it" speaks to capability (estar a la altura de), while "up for it" speaks to desire (tener ganas).

Cheers,

Losher


----------



## dinis.dinis

Losher, 
 I'll safely stay with what I know, with thousands of fellow "internauts" and with The American Heritage Dictionary. 
Thank You.
Dinis


----------



## lily8

I agree with my _cotextaholic friend_, swyves


----------



## frida-nc

I would only add that it is a small nuance, a flexible one (with vague boundaries), and "Up for it" did not become widespread until maybe the 1980's or 1990s.


----------



## frida-nc

Agree 100% with Lily8.


----------



## lily8

Thank you, Frida


----------



## dinis.dinis

Frida,
Thanks for confirming the presence of another norm in existance before the 1980's. The innovation with FOR has not yet become universal at least not here.
Yours,


----------



## frida-nc

Thanks, dinis. Maybe we can clarify once more:

*he's not up to it* = he can't do it _(mentally, physically)_
*he doesn't feel up to it* = 1) he doesn't feel he can do it, _as above; _
by extension, he doesn't want to do it, _though I would say that is a secondary meaning that evolved later_
*he isn't up for it* = he doesn't want to do it _(more common in these days of throwing off social conventions "slacking off")_


----------



## danielfranco

I have "a idea": why don't we put up the question up to our "English Only" brethren, and see if they're up to/for it?
Whaddaya say?
No?
Ah, well, no matter...


----------



## lily8

danielfranco said:


> I have "a idea": why don't we put up the question up to our "English Only" brethren, and see if they're up to/for it?
> Whaddaya say?
> No?
> Ah, well, no matter...


 
Wonderful idea, danielfranco!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just a little correction... "*an* idea" 

Good for you!

Saludos!


----------



## fool4jesus

Boy, I started a fire-storm with this. I haven't lived in CA, but from 45 years on the East Coast, all I can say is that "up to it" sounds more like capability whereas "up for it" sounds more like desire.

Q: Are you up for going to the show?
A: Yeah, but I'm just not up to it.

Q: Are you up to going to the show?
A: Yeah, but I'm just not up for it.

Sigo sintiendo que hay una expressión mas corta en español por este concepto ...


----------



## Porteño

I have to admit that I have never heard the expression 'to be up *for* it' and haven't a clue as to what it means. I notice that most contributors have avoided referring to this phrase, I wonder why? Does it really exist? Please enlighten me.


----------



## frida-nc

> I have to admit that I have never heard the expression 'to be up *for* it' and haven't a clue as to what it means. I notice that most contributors have avoided referring to this phrase, I wonder why? Does it really exist? Please enlighten me.


Well, I know it's a lot to wade through, but seven people on this thread have testified to its existence.  We have also explained when it arose, *in the recent past,* and what it means, *tener ganas de.*  What is your question?


----------



## Porteño

OK, keep your hair on! I had read all of threads before posting mine and gained the impression that this expression, albeit very recent in origin, is not widely used and there appeared to be some doubt as to its real meaning.
Having said that I shall have to admit to its existence, although I still find it very strange.
Such is life!


----------



## frida-nc

www.peevish.co.uk/slang/u.htm

* up for it * _Phrs._ Phrase encompassing the enthusiasm of a person for an          event. Particularly evident within the British club scene in the 1990s          with the crowd being 'up for it'.


----------



## Porteño

Now we know! Having not lived in the UK for more than 40 years one misses out on some things. That's why it's so great to have this forum to enable us to catch up a bit. Thanks a lot!


----------



## padredeocho

El no tenía ganas. simple


----------



## padredeocho

I live in the US and this is VERY common.   
Example:  My friends invited me to go with them to Europe, and even offered to pay for all  my expenses, but I just wasn't up to it.  After all, all they do is chase women, get drunk, and make fools of themselves.


----------



## Mr Chu

a colloquial way to say it would be (for I´m not up to it) :"no estoy para eso" or so


----------



## ElRojito

Hola foreros:

Me pregunto por si así se puede decir "Are you up to it?" o "Think you're up to it?" Mi intento es:

"¿Te animas?"

Hay otras opciónes?


----------



## inib

ElRojito said:


> Hola foreros:
> 
> Me pregunto por si así se puede decir "Are you up to it?" o "Think you're up to it?" Mi intento es:
> 
> "¿Te animas?"
> 
> Hay otras opciónes?


I think your translation is good and would fit in most situations. Another alternative used here (I don't know about other areas) could be _¿Estás por la labor?

_


----------



## ElRojito

Gracias Por las respuestas, también me gustaría agregar que no encuentro ninguna diferencia entre up for y up yo como un angloparlante.


----------



## modulus

ElRojito said:


> Gracias Por las respuestas, también me gustaría agregar que no encuentro ninguna diferencia entre up for y up yo como un angloparlante.


It could mean either if you feel like it, or if you see yourself up to to the challenge presented to you. These do not translate the same.


----------



## inib

I do differentiate them, (which doesn't mean I expect everyone else to!), so in my usage _¿Te animas?_ would be more like "Are you up for it?" and ¿_Estás por la labor?_ would be closer to "Are you up to it?"
But, having read through most of the thread before answering, I see that many will disagree with me. In what sense, or in what context do you want to say "Are you/Do you think you are up to it?", el Rojito?
EDIT: I keep crossing posts with modulus, but we seem to be in agreement so far!


----------

